# Amazon returns



## PeterT (May 11, 2022)

I'm not sure if I am fully up to speed on what might be a recent development, but thought I'd share. I had to return an item recently. Usually its been painless, click return, it prints out a Canada Post label (cost at your expense), put on package & drop at any CP outlet. This time no CP option came up, rather 2 unfamiliar options 1) drop off at Purolator depot or 2) residential pickup by Intelcom, the company that delivers. I picked #2 but may have stumbled on the fine print. I was expecting a follow-up email stating the pickup day but apparently the default is 'next business day'? Anyways I missed it, followed up with them by phone & they said they can reschedule no problem but someone has to be home between 8AM-10PM. That's not an option for me. You cannot return to Intelcom directly on your own, they are not set up like that. So I contacted Amazon customer service. Apparently they have dropped Canada Post 'because returns were not arriving in a timely manner' so that's why it no longer appears as an option. She suggested Intelcom could be contacted beforehand to coordinate logistics whereby they could pick up unattended just like they drop off unattended. But that conflicts with what the Intelcom rep told me 'someone has to be present'.

So onto #1 for educational experience because this is kind of a pita. I had to cancel Intelcom return through Amazon & select option 1. It spits out a bar code symbol (only) to attach. It turns out Purolator drop-offs are around the city but they kind of vary between un-manned boxes which I think may have limited size openings. The 'main' shipment depots (actually linked in Amazon) in Calgary are kind of out on the fringes like at airport. Apparently Staples is a Purolator drop center via their print center, at least in Calgary. So.... I dropped it off at un-manned box downtown. Fingers crossed, see how it goes. This seems like a big pita, I'm hopeful the Intelcom pickup method was just miscommunication.

Anyone else noticed issues like this?


----------



## David_R8 (May 11, 2022)

I've returned a number of Amazon items and I don't recall ever having a Canada Post option, typically it's Purolator or UPS dropoff at their expense. I have never seen a pick-up option. Perhaps because I don't live in a large enough city.


----------



## PeterT (May 11, 2022)

It may well be city specific @David_R8 . I had to provide my address information when I contacted Intelcom to begin with.
So when you return via the couriers, does Amazon print a return form with QR symbol (only) or is there like an address as well, Amazon depot XYZ etc. I never thought to scan mine with the phone. Like I say this is rather new & they are a bit slight on details although I got the impression they are fending more than a few questions.


----------



## DPittman (May 11, 2022)

I haven't had an Amazon return for at least a few weeks but it has almost always been Canada Post for me.  I imagine the small town largely dictates that.  I believe I've had some third party Amazon sellers state in their return policy that items had to be dropped off at specific courier depot but I've never gone through that process.  The easy Canada Post returns is one of the reasons I like shopping through Amazon.


----------



## David_R8 (May 11, 2022)

PeterT said:


> It may well be city specific @David_R8 . I had to provide my address information when I contacted Intelcom to begin with.
> So when you return via the couriers, does Amazon print a return form with QR symbol (only) or is there like an address as well, Amazon depot XYZ etc. I never thought to scan mine with the phone. Like I say this is rather new & they are a bit slight on details although I got the impression they are fending more than a few questions.


They are exactly like a shipping label that I would create if I were shipping via Purolater or UPS.
The ship-to address has always been in Vancouver FWIW.


----------



## SomeGuy (May 11, 2022)

I've always had Canada Post for returns, will be interesting to see what happens next time. Home pickup would be awesome since I hate going to the post office to drop off.


----------



## Susquatch (May 11, 2022)

We used to return via Canada Post but that hasn't happened in months. I was told by a customer service person at Amazon that they are not getting along well with CPost. They have a new arrangement with BCI who drops off at 3am here ready to open with morning coffee - works for me!

Our returns have recently all been Purolator just print the label and hand it to them. (or maybe drop in a drop box). They don't specify a method. 

Overall, we are still happy. I never did like CPost anyway.


----------



## CalgaryPT (May 11, 2022)

I am starting to experience similar degradation issues with Canada Post, but so far not to this degree. Then again, other than returns, I haven't mailed a letter or package in 20 years. It's a dead business model that effectively can't even use its profits to subsidize its rural operations anymore (like Greyhound). Unions have made it untenable and it relies heavily on unsolicited junk mail (great for the environment). No politician has the courage to shoot the horse, although at this point the carcass rotted long ago anyways. I'm just awaiting a strong enough wind that can distribute the bones.


----------



## VicHobbyGuy (May 12, 2022)

I liked the Canada Post returns - I can walk to my nearest CPost outlet in 10 minutes, and the parcels usually got to Vancouver (Amazon) from here in Victoria in a day or two. The last couple of returns to amazon have both been Purolator only, and the dropoff is 10 km away, so 40 minutes wasted driving. And the Purolator parcels get to Vancouver in a day or two. Aside: I learned my lesson about ordering from amazon.com (USA) since the one return I had to do was shipping at my own expense to the USA.
BTW, doesn't this forum have rules about political comments? I know it's AB-based, but really ....


----------



## Mcgyver (May 12, 2022)

I'm suspicious of the timely bit.......the refund is triggered with the CP scan and from there it ends up in a bin or auction by the skid load.  All costs are uploaded to the vendor.....so why does a timely matter to them?  Best for them is that it never gets there.

It might be cost based....Intelcom has an lot of empty point to point flip flops.

Lastly.....Purolator is owned by CP and I believe all the Shoppers DM PO's will accept purolator packages...or they did.

Does Intelcom knock or just expect to be sitting there?


----------



## VicHobbyGuy (May 12, 2022)

I checked the Purolator website and there are only two dropoff locations for prepaid parcels in Victoria. There must be a lot of variation from city to city.

Also, I usually get an email from Amazon that says they will refund once they get the item back, and another email that says "We have received the item and your refund has been approved". If I pick the option to get an Amazon credit to spend on something else, that is given to me immediately before shipping the item. Free returns from amazon and a few other big retailers are definitely spoiling the merchandising schemes of a lot of businesses, which depend on the buyer saying: "I'd return this piece of junk but it's not worth the trouble to package it up, and pay for return shipping." I still buy from AliExpress and Banggood, though I weigh the odds and cost of a defective item before buying there.


----------



## StevSmar (May 12, 2022)

Last time I returned something in Winnipeg was some time ago, and I dropped it off at Canada Post.

Pity Amazon has decided to go elsewhere, they are starting to become a non-preferred supplier for me ever since I looked into how they threat their workers (I believe they call the majority of them contractors…). I guess when drones become cheaper than Purolator that will become the only option next… I’m not looking forward to the “supply your own carrier pigeon” being the only option available.


----------



## PeterT (May 12, 2022)

Mcgyver said:


> Does Intelcom knock or just expect to be sitting there?


On the delivery side they have been great. They ring doorbell, snap a picture of package on my porch & text me (95% of time). But its this new return/pickup side that is a bit muddy right now. The Intelcom rep reiterated 'someone must be there between '8-10 in order for us to pick up'. The Amazon rep (strong southeast USA twang, but nonetheless very polite) said 'you could probably make arrangements with them'. No thanks, I'd prefer something a little more concrete like 'return by same mode as delivery'. Now, if I put the return package out unattended in plain view with big red INTELCOM RETURN on package, will they pick it up? I'm tempted to try just for knowledge. I'm sure something crappy will come way way soon LOL. Lately it's been some suspicions USA/Japan products by way of India. The world is turning nutty.

Strangely every CP return post sticker has been Expresspost which is usually 3 days anywhere Canada, including what I suspect is the Amazon depot in some part of the city. Could Purolator be that much faster? Not my business decision but they obviously carry some clout to bounce the Peoples Post.


----------

